# Fishin with twizzlers?



## willsm89 (May 25, 2009)

Me and some buddies were out today fishin in a small private pond that has mostly catfish in it.  We were using chicken livers, hot dogs, nightcrawlers... and nothin was really workin that well.  Gettin desperate my buddy put a little piece of his twizzler(yes liquorice) and not 10 seconds in the water he had a fish on. We all startin usin this and caught like 20 fish with it. It staid on the hook much better than livers or worms..  Has anybody else used this or anything odd like this??  Just curious


----------



## smittyg (May 25, 2009)

gummie worms work too


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 25, 2009)

What would you classify as odd?


----------



## GusGus (May 25, 2009)

Cherry twizzlers or black?

Yes I have used gummy worms as well. I caught a few cats one evening on crab apples.


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 25, 2009)

i have caught bream on a gum wrapper


----------



## willsm89 (May 25, 2009)

Cherry twizzlers.  Odd like candy, gum, fruit, etc...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2009)

I spotted one eatin a blow pop once.


----------



## krisjack (May 25, 2009)

I caught catfish using the foil from a cigarette paper before.


----------



## River Rambler (May 25, 2009)

Ben-Gay for cats. Believe it or not, it works!


----------



## hoochfisher (May 25, 2009)

i have caught bream and cats with some beefaroni before.
 was my lunch, ended being thiers.


----------



## Cadcom (May 25, 2009)

We caught a mouse in a mouse trap once - treble hooked him on up and set the pole in a rod holder on a farm pond - come back to check it and had a big old blue cat on it.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 26, 2009)

A few years ago I was fishing Lanier in the backs of creeks. It was September and I noticed some good catfish cruising shallow. I caught some on night crawlers and put them in the livewell. When I took them out, I noticed muscadines floating everywhere! Those cats were back there eating muscadines that had fallen in the creek.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2009)

Now thats what i call fine dining....that was there wine(fermented muscadines) to go along with the fish and night crawlers they were eating.


----------



## BigYves (May 26, 2009)

i caught a ton of bream on a cigarette butt one day cause we ran out of bread and it was great. It would stay on the hook great. Just broke pieces off the size of bread and fish with one butt for hours.


----------



## buckblaster47 (May 26, 2009)

caught em messin around with a jolly rancher wrapper got to be grape lol


----------



## Smokepoler (May 27, 2009)

We were fishing with minners one time, and had a jar of Moonshine we were sippin' on while we fished. The fish weren't biting and we got bored. I dipped a minner in the Moonshine and threw it out. I then got a tremendous strike!
 I reeled it in, and the minner had a 10 lb. Catfish in his jaws.


----------



## Jaycobb (May 27, 2009)

Smokepoler said:


> We were fishing with minners one time, and had a jar of Moonshine we were sippin' on while we fished. The fish weren't biting and we got bored. I dipped a minner in the Moonshine and threw it out. I then got a tremendous strike!
> I reeled it in, and the minner had a 10 lb. Catfish in his jaws.



Was that on the same lake where the mosquitos are big enough to stand flat-footed and pee over the tailgate of a pickup truck?


----------



## Smokepoler (May 27, 2009)

I see you fished there too!


----------



## Mel82 (May 27, 2009)

If this is the case, I'm going to quit buying all these dumb lures and use candy from now on. I lose lures so much it's probably a good idea.


----------



## LureheadEd (May 27, 2009)

My nephew likes to fish the "Hooch " trout with bait, I like lures...We were in his boat on one of his bait holes and I was complaining about stupid stockers vs. "real trout" and how the dumb  stockers would eat anything...While he was patiently catching a few on corn, I started using my "Milky Way" bar and out fished him 12 to 5 over the next hour !!!!..And no, he didn't get any of my fish to fill out his limit !!!!!


----------

